# Left cardiac cath



## MSVIV57 (Dec 12, 2011)

What cpt codes would be used for a left heart cath with,

LEFT HEART CATH
CORONARY ANGIOGRAPHY
ABDOMINAL AORTOGRAM
VENTRICULOGRAM


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 12, 2011)

To accurately give an answer, you should post the op report.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 12, 2011)

msviv46 said:


> What cpt codes would be used for a left heart cath with,
> 
> LEFT HEART CATH
> CORONARY ANGIOGRAPHY
> ...



Take a look at 93458 & 93567. Based on what you've shared, those are the codes I would look at. However, if you post the OP note, it might yield more responses and accuracy.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 13, 2011)

msviv46 said:


> What cpt codes would be used for a left heart cath with,
> 
> LEFT HEART CATH
> CORONARY ANGIOGRAPHY
> ...


----------

